# Enregistrer une conversation avec Skype



## netgui (18 Mars 2005)

Salut à tous !


problème simpe: je voudrais enregistrer une conversation téléphonique (la voix des des 2 intervenants) via Skype... Y'a t'il un petit freeware pour le faire?

j'ai essayé avec wiretap mais ce dernier n'enregistre que la voix de l'interlocuteur et pas la mienne.

merci d'avance.


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mars 2005)

Audio HiJack est souvent l'idéal pour ce genre de... combine.  L'info avait été donnée il y a quelques jours ici.


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (18 Mars 2005)

Oui, certes mais le même problème surviendra : Audio Hijack permet d'enregistrer la voix de l'intelocuteur diffusé par ton Mac mais la tienne n'étant pas émise par ton Mac mais par... toi (!) ne sera pas enregistré. Je ne vois qu'une solution : un logiciel pour enregistrer le son du micro (Audio Recorder), qui enregistrera ta voix ainsi que le son sortant ddu Mac.


----------



## elaeudanla (14 Mars 2007)

je profite de ce fil pour peut être résoudre un petit souci technique que je traine depuis quelques temps. J'ai besoin, pour un film, d'enregistrer une conversation téléphonique. Jusqu'ici, je prenais un bon micro, devant un téléphone avec un bon heut parleur, et ça le faisait tant bien que mal. Depuis que j'ai free, je reçois les messages de mon répondeur par mail, sous format .mov, et je cherche un moyen d'avoir cette qualité d'enregistrement pour ces conversations téléphoniques. Est ce que vous croyez que c'est possible ? on m'a parlé de nouveaux téléphones, PDA, ce genre de trucs qui font ça, mais ça coûte hyper cher , non ? Vous n'avez pas une idée moins onéreuse ? genre un petit logiciel qui me permet d'enregistrer la voix de la conversation sur ma ligne internet wifi ( free)  ?  non je rêve là je crois.... ? ? ? 
elaeudanla


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Mars 2007)

Ben je n'ai pas bien compris ton probl&#232;me, mais j'ai l'impression qu'audio hijack peut t'aider aussi, vu qu'il peut enregistrer tout son qui transite par ton mac.


----------



## elaeudanla (14 Mars 2007)

alors , non en fait, audio Hijack ou audacity sont parfaits, mais c'est l'étape précedente qui me manque...comment faire entrer le son de mon téléphone dans l'ordi ? je suis en train de fouiner un peu sur le net, j'ai trouvé un espece de cable qui raccorde le téléphone à mon mac, mais franchement je ne pige pas... je vois pas comment ? ? ?
il y a un lien ici :  http://www.nch.com.au/trx/index.html
il faut un téléphone spécial non ?  Vous y piger quelque chose vous ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Mars 2007)

Ah ouais d'accord...

Moi je connais que le moyen skype + t&#233;l&#233;phone USB, pour que le son passe par ton mac.

Si t'as pas &#231;a, &#224; part parler dans un micro reli&#233; &#224; ton mac en m&#234;me temps que dans ton t&#233;l&#233;phone (oui &#231;a doit &#234;tre un peu chiant. ) je ne vois pas comment tu peux faire...


----------



## elaeudanla (14 Mars 2007)

roh....   je suis certaine qu'il y a moyen.... C'est pas possible que ce soit pas possible !


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mars 2007)

je rappelle que dans certains pays il est interdit d'enregistrer une conversation sans accord des 2 parties
( l&#224; comme il s'agit d'un film , est ce un faux coup de fil? scenaris&#233;?)


----------



## elaeudanla (14 Mars 2007)

non c'est un doc mais il y a accord des deux côtés, donc mon souci est purement technique, pas éthique   !
personne n'a de solutions ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Mars 2007)

Mais si c'est pour un doc, oblig&#233; oblig&#233; faut que t'enregistres le son direct dans le t&#233;l&#233;phone?
Tu peux pas l'enregistrer normalement et le traiter apr&#232;s "fa&#231;on t&#233;l&#233;phone"?


----------



## elaeudanla (15 Mars 2007)

ben non, c'est des conversations avec des gens trés loin. C'est l'intéret du Documentaire, je n'enregistre que ce qui est. le réel.


----------



## richard-deux (15 Mars 2007)

Si ton t&#233;l&#233;phone &#224; un haut parleur amplifi&#233;, tu peux toujours enregistrer la conversation avec Quicktime.  
Quicktime enregistre le son entrant dans ton ordinateur donc si parles et si tu mets ton t&#233;l&#233;phone proche de ton mac, il n'y aura aucun probl&#232;me pour que tu aies ta conversation d'enregistr&#233;e. 

Quicktime Pro-> nouvel enregisterment audio.


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Mars 2007)

Ouais &#231;a revient &#224; peu pr&#232;s &#224; &#231;a quoi...



bobbynountchak a dit:


> &#224; part parler dans un micro reli&#233; &#224; ton mac en m&#234;me temps que dans ton t&#233;l&#233;phone (oui &#231;a doit &#234;tre un peu chiant. ) je ne vois pas comment tu peux faire...


----------



## richard-deux (15 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ouais ça revient à peu près à ça quoi...



:rose: :rose: :rose: 
Désolé, je n'avais pas vu la suite de ton post, je m'étais arrêté au téléphone USB.


----------



## elaeudanla (15 Mars 2007)

mais alors comment ki font les gens de free pour m'envoyer mes messages de mon répondeur sur ma messagerie internet, du .mov en piece jointe ? ? ?   moi je peux pas faire pareil ? c'est tellement bon comme son !!!


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mars 2007)

les messages  free cela n'a rien &#224; voir
il s'agit d'une b&#234;te transcription en mov depuis une source sonore ( r&#233;pondeur)

concernant skype ( ou autre)

j'ai fait une recherche ( en anglais) sur , exactemennt la m&#234;me chose : enregistrer 
appels VoIP ,videoconference , podcast , sur Mac

C'est parfaitement faisable ( si c'&#233;tait non , il y aurait une masse de podcast qui.... n'existeraient pas)
 les noms qui reviennent sans cesse: Audacity,  Wiretap pro, audio hijack,

Par contre il faut comprendre que tu n'enregistres pas une conversation

mais  DEUX choses totalement differentes: l'appelant  d'un cot&#233; , l'appel&#233; de l'autre
( ce qui est possible avec les 3 softs du dessus , ca r&#233;clame du doigt&#233; dans les reglages de sources sons)

sinon tu peux acheter des trucs pour PC ou Mac  ( ca manque pas ) , en gros des petits softs qui pr&#233;machent  les r&#233;glages pour  toi.. ce que tu peux faire  toi m&#234;me


----------



## paulinetrop (17 Mars 2007)

elaeudanla a dit:


> je profite de ce fil pour peut être résoudre un petit souci technique que je traine depuis quelques temps. J'ai besoin, pour un film, d'enregistrer une conversation téléphonique. Jusqu'ici, je prenais un bon micro, devant un téléphone avec un bon heut parleur, et ça le faisait tant bien que mal. Depuis que j'ai free, je reçois les messages de mon répondeur par mail, sous format .mov, et je cherche un moyen d'avoir cette qualité d'enregistrement pour ces conversations téléphoniques. Est ce que vous croyez que c'est possible ? on m'a parlé de nouveaux téléphones, PDA, ce genre de trucs qui font ça, mais ça coûte hyper cher , non ? Vous n'avez pas une idée moins onéreuse ? genre un petit logiciel qui me permet d'enregistrer la voix de la conversation sur ma ligne internet wifi ( free)  ?  non je rêve là je crois.... ? ? ?
> elaeudanla



Bonjour,

J'ai eu une conversation à enregistrer moi aussi, jai utilisé mon appareil photo numérique (un pentax optio 50) qui a une fonction enregistreur et me convertit le son en mp3. J'ai mis mon téléphone (j'utilise aussi Free) sur hautparleur et l'ai posé à côté de mon appareil numérique. C'est pas révolutionnaire mais ça marche


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Mars 2007)

paulinetrop a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai eu une conversation à enregistrer moi aussi, jai utilisé mon appareil photo numérique (un pentax optio 50) qui a une fonction enregistreur et me convertit le son en mp3. J'ai mis mon téléphone (j'utilise aussi Free) sur hautparleur et l'ai posé à côté de mon appareil numérique. C'est pas révolutionnaire mais ça marche


On a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;voqu&#233; deux fois l'id&#233;e de mettre le t&#233;l&#233;phone sur haut parleur et d'utiliser un micro reli&#233; au mac. 

C'est pareil que l'appareil num&#233;rique mais mieux quoi...


----------



## elaeudanla (18 Mars 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> les messages  free cela n'a rien à voir
> il s'agit d'une bête transcription en mov depuis une source sonore ( répondeur)
> 
> concernant skype ( ou autre)
> ...



donc si je te comprends bien, je peux aussi enregistrer le son d'un téléphone qui entre dans mon ordi, mais comment rentrer le son du téléphone, je cherche une sorte d'adaptateur comme ici : 
http://www.nch.com.au/hardware/callrec.html mais avant d'acheter ce truc, je cherche à savoir si il n'y a pas ue autre solution ? ? ? personne n'a d'idée ?


----------



## elaeudanla (24 Mars 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> les messages  free cela n'a rien à voir
> il s'agit d'une bête transcription en mov depuis une source sonore ( répondeur)
> 
> concernant skype ( ou autre)
> ...




donc il faut que je trouve  un petit soft pour brancher mon téléphone sur le mac, c'est ça ? et un autre qui enregistre le son de mon ordi, comme wiretap  ? est ce que quelqu'un s'y connait dans ces VOIP ? moi je nage:sleep: il faut que j'achete un téléphone spécial que je peux connecter à mon ordi mais dans ce cas je peux continuer à profiter de la freebox ou bien ? c'est pas clair du tout pour moi...:rose:


----------



## jpjambes (23 Novembre 2010)

Quelqu'un a t 'il essayé d'enregistrer une conf call vidéo skype avec quicktime 7 pro ?


----------

